# Puppy Supplies/Toys



## Tulip (Jul 31, 2012)

What supplies do you recommend getting in preparation of training a puppy in Schutzhund? What toys do you recommend for playing with the puppy and building drive/starting the foundation for bitework? Recommendations for puppy supplies in general are appreciated as well .

My list so far is in the pics attached. The crate size I have listed is for a small 8 wk old puppy btw.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Skip Leesburg. Over priced. And no need to buy that stuff right now anyways.

Lots of food for training. Buy a cheap collar that they just outgrow. Soft toys to chomp on. Don't spend a lot on those either. They just destroy them. Get a clicker. Get a bowl to teach them perchwork for rear end awareness.

Chews to keep them busy. Antlers. Bully sticks. Raw meaty bones.

Either find a cheap used varikennel that's a smaller size or buy the right size for an adult if you buy new. 

Don't spend money right now on things they don't use until they are adults.


----------



## Tulip (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions!

Any recommendations on a bowl for perch work? I can never find a good one. Would love a good link to one! And I was planning on looking for a used crate . I've already got a million clickers haha

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'll send you a list this weekend. Have your vet put the microchip in. It does not cost less. And make sure it can be read by any scanner. I have home again chips.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

I would go with the regular Fromm LBP Gold rather than the grain-free. It's cheaper, comes in a bigger size bag and actually has a better ingredient makeup compared to the Heartland Gold grain-free. Unless there is a reason to feed grain-free, i.e. allergy/sensitivity to grain, there is no reason to feed a grain-free food.


----------



## Tulip (Jul 31, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> I'll send you a list this weekend. Have your vet put the microchip in. It does not cost less. And make sure it can be read by any scanner. I have home again chips.


Our shelter also uses Home Again chips. Just out of curiosity, why specifically do you recommend having the vet do it? And thank you!

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulip (Jul 31, 2012)

Ken Clean-Air System said:


> I would go with the regular Fromm LBP Gold rather than the grain-free. It's cheaper, comes in a bigger size bag and actually has a better ingredient makeup compared to the Heartland Gold grain-free. Unless there is a reason to feed grain-free, i.e. allergy/sensitivity to grain, there is no reason to feed a grain-free food.


I've done the research and I will still always feed grain-free. That's just my personal choice.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

Flirt pole and puppy tug.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Tulip said:


> Our shelter also uses Home Again chips. Just out of curiosity, why specifically do you recommend having the vet do it? And thank you!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


Because you have to register the chip anyways so it doesn't cost any less for the vet to do it.


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Tulip said:


> Thanks for the suggestions!
> 
> Any recommendations on a bowl for perch work? I can never find a good one. Would love a good link to one! And I was planning on looking for a used crate . I've already got a million clickers haha
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk



Tractor Supplies or any store that sells things for livestock will have black rubber bowls of various sizes. They are sturdy and will last forever. 



https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/fortex-4-qt-rubber-feeder-pan


Stuffable toys like Kongs, Toppl, ect.. Good for stuffing with wet food then you can freeze and it will keep a pup busy. I tend to use food for training, but when I can't the pup still has to work for it.


----------



## Tulip (Jul 31, 2012)

Bramble said:


> Tractor Supplies or any store that sells things for livestock will have black rubber bowls of various sizes. They are sturdy and will last forever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the link!

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulip (Jul 31, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> Because you have to register the chip anyways so it doesn't cost any less for the vet to do it.


Alright, I'll include that in my vet visit then!

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I like gappay balls and tugs. chuck it balls with the strap. That feeder pan from TSC is exactly what I use. I have the smallest one and the next size up. I like the Skineez toys for puppys.

I would not buy to many things until you get started training. Did you contact a club yet? I would do that and find one you like. I think there are 3 in your area. Just go visit and see what vibes you get.


----------



## Tulip (Jul 31, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> I like gappay balls and tugs. chuck it balls with the strap. That feeder pan from TSC is exactly what I use. I have the smallest one and the next size up. I like the Skineez toys for puppys.
> 
> I would not buy to many things until you get started training. Did you contact a club yet? I would do that and find one you like. I think there are 3 in your area. Just go visit and see what vibes you get.


I've visited a couple clubs in the area and have found one that I really liked and am planning on taking the pup to . Thanks for toy suggestions!

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Favorites-The suede leather tugs- they are special- (Luna’s favorite). Chuck it balls(max’s Favorite ). Hedgehog toys. I use to tie a rope around the skineez toys was almost like a flirt pole I had to make sure it did not resemble our chihuahua. Himalayan Chews. A good nail dremel and or nail clipper it is good idea to get puppy used of nail trims/dremel early- saves headaches and money. A good garbage can worth every penny. Sometimes smart pak has sales on really nice puppy collars that lasted awhile if sized right. https://www.simplehuman.com/plastic-semi-round-step-can#finish/mocha-plastic


----------



## Tulip (Jul 31, 2012)

Jenny720 said:


> Favorites-The suede leather tugs- they are special- (Luna’s favorite). Chuck it balls(max’s Favorite ). Hedgehog toys. I use to tie a rope around the skineez toys was almost like a flirt pole I had to make sure it did not resemble our chihuahua. Himalayan Chews. A good nail dremel and or nail clipper it is good idea to get puppy used of nail trims/dremel early- saves headaches and money. A good garbage can worth every penny. Sometimes smart pak has sales on really nice puppy collars that lasted awhile if sized right. https://www.simplehuman.com/plastic-semi-round-step-can#finish/mocha-plastic


Thank you for all the suggestions! I actually asked my fiance for a nail dremel for Christmas so I've already got that ready to start getting the pup used to! I'm also planning on bathing her at work and getting her used to our high velocity air dryer, since Kody would straight up attack me every time I turned that thing on

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

You should definitely not try microchipping yourself! First, it can be painful because it's a big needle, and you don't want your inexperience to make it more painful than necessary. Second, the chips can pop right back out (and you might not even notice), if done incorrectly. Our rescue chips dozens of dogs and buys chips in bulk to hand them off to the vet to insert because we don't want to screw them up!



FWIW, I would recommend that you price-check with your local vet clinic before booking the appointment because I've learned recently that some local vets are charging about $100 to chip a dog -- which is ridiculous. They're paying $10-$25 for the chip, so the rest is just profit. Most vets charge a reasonable insertion fee over the cost of the chip, so it's usually well under $50 (including activation -- and check that, as some clinics are putting in chips that require you to pay extra to activate them when you go online to register them).


If you find your local vets are on the "expensive" side for this service, either use the shelter's chipping program, or go to a vaccine clinic in a Petco/PetSmart/Tractor Supply store where a vet will do it very reasonably. This one charges $19 at their in-store clinics, staffed by licensed veterinarians:

https://www.vetcoclinics.com/services-and-clinics/microchips/


Something like half or more of microchips never get registered, and even more aren't updated with valid contact info, so please make sure you don't forget that step, if the vet or shelter doesn't do it for you!


----------



## Tulip (Jul 31, 2012)

Magwart said:


> You should definitely not try microchipping yourself! First, it can be painful because it's a big needle, and you don't want your inexperience to make it more painful than necessary. Second, the chips can pop right back out (and you might not even notice), if done incorrectly. Our rescue chips dozens of dogs and buys chips in bulk to hand them off to the vet to insert because we don't want to screw them up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When did I ever say that i was planning on microchipping myself?? I was originally planning on having my local shelter do it since I know that they only charge $25. That's crazy that some vets charge that much!

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Tulip said:


> When did I ever say that i was planning on microchipping myself??



Your supply list had the cost of a chip from a pet supply place as one of your options, so I inferred you were considering buying it from a supply store to DIY as some people do for vaccines. I'm glad that's not what you intended.


By the way, in South Texas, be sure you've got flea and heartworm prevention covered in that first vet appointment too. Different products start at different ages, but I probably wouldn't start it any later than 12-weeks in a heavy-HW area like this. You might also need a tick product, depending on whether they're bad locally.


----------



## Tulip (Jul 31, 2012)

Magwart said:


> Your supply list had the cost of a chip from a pet supply place as one of your options, so I inferred you were considering buying it from a supply store to DIY as some people do for vaccines. I'm glad that's not what you intended.


Ohhhh lol, no, that is a pet store that I have heard does microchipping for (I think) about $17. It's just a pet store, they dont sell vaccines or anything like that.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulip (Jul 31, 2012)

Magwart said:


> Your supply list had the cost of a chip from a pet supply place as one of your options, so I inferred you were considering buying it from a supply store to DIY as some people do for vaccines. I'm glad that's not what you intended.
> 
> 
> By the way, in South Texas, be sure you've got flea and heartworm prevention covered in that first vet appointment too. Different products start at different ages, but I probably wouldn't start it any later than 12-weeks in a heavy-HW area like this. You might also need a tick product, depending on whether they're bad locally.


I'm in North Texas, but yes I did add HW test + preventative to my list of things to get at the vet. Luckily I have never had a problem with fleas or ticks in my area.


----------

